# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cyprinids >  Red-Tailed Black Shark (Epalzeorhynchos bicolor)

## Enoran

Much to my surprise, I have read that the Red-Tailed Black Shark is actually extinct in the wild.

Previously, I have 2 failed attempts in rearing this beautiful fish. For one reason or another, I simply failed to get the fish to eat.

In both cases, I got them as juveniles (~5cm) and the tanks mates are all tetras and not aggressive at all. I was wondering if I should get slightly older specimens which are more adaptive and able to fend for themselves.

Anyone with experience on rearing the Red-Tailed Black Shark to share.
Information like preferred food, tank-mates and tank decors are highly appreciated. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Burky

Well as per my experience i have grown that fish with rasboras and kuhli loaches. You can feed it with flake food. You should give this fish some hiding places. Make caves of stones, coconut shells or driftwoods as long as it has a hiding place it will be fine.

----------


## Enoran

> Well as per my experience i have grown that fish with rasboras and kuhli loaches. You can feed it with flake food. You should give this fish some hiding places. Make caves of stones, coconut shells or driftwoods as long as it has a hiding place it will be fine.



Flakes ?? So the shark did move towards the surface to feed. Mine was almost always at the bottom.

By the way, how big is the shark when you got it ?

----------


## stormhawk

You should only keep one per tank. They are highly territorial and do not tolerate another Red-Tailed Black Shark in the same tank. Almost always bullies the other to death via starvation. They seem to be fine with other fish as long as it's not of the same body form as them.

The one I had for some time, fed mostly on sinking flake, pellets and the occasional live tubifex. However, they should take frozen bloodworm readily. When I first got it, it was still small.

----------


## Burky

Yeah mine swam up to feed. When i got it first it was at the size of my thumb.

----------


## Enoran

Guys, seems like rearing these sharks from juveniles isn't an issue. Something must be wrong with my unsuccessful attempts  :Confused:

----------


## stormhawk

Probably something with your water parameters or diet? You might want to share a shot of the tank, and/or details regarding the tank decor as well. Maybe the ones you purchased, were not eating well back at the LFS? Many times I've seen these sharks in LFS with skinny bellies. For those that are emaciated, it is close to impossible to get them to eat, especially if they are already wasting away.

----------


## ren_hao

I am thinking if getting just 1 for my 2ft tank.
will a 2ft be too small when it is fully grown? Seriouslyfish was recommending at least a 4 ft tanks.......

----------


## Shi Xuan

Best to stick to the suggested guidelines. Red-tailed black shark are indeed beautiful but they can grow up to 12 or 14 cm. A 2ft would be ideal for stocking smaller fish. Also, having a school of small fish in a 2 ft tank would make the scape looks much bigger.

----------


## bryan

Red tail sharks are bullies and active fish, they need a big tank. Best to get a small group so they can fight amongst themselves instead of going after tank mates.

----------


## ren_hao

Shi Xuan, Bryan, Thanks

Now.......... how to convince CFO to allow up-grade to a 4 ft low-iron tank  :Laughing:

----------

